# Center armrest swap in mkII jetta/Golf



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever swapped an armrest into your mkII? Im hoping to make something work that also has some storage, or maybe cup holders.....maybe a whole console?
Any ideas would be great!!!
thanks


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

mk3 center console. too lazy to get you the link but if you search it you will find it in the mk2 forums. heres a pic of my interior.


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (broko)*

I guess I missed the disscussion when I was looking through there. Thanks! I have looked at a couple mkIII consoles, but they didnt have an armrest. I guess I have to look at the later ones, like 98, early 99? 
thanks again


----------

